# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Regional- Kelapa gading, Pramuka, Sunter,and Rawamangun.

## Glenardo

Dear Suhu n friends 

Karena merasa regional Kelapa Gading,Pramuka, Sunter, RAwamangun di tutup, maka ijinkan saya membuka thread regional underground ini.

SIlakan yang merasa tinggal, pernah tinggal, suka mampir, atau hanya 1 night stand di kawasan ini, silakan bersilaturahmi bersama.

Silaken di comment

----------


## KARHOMA

sayang gw tinggal di pramuka  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> sayang gw tinggal di pramuka


Request special dari Om Rhooma, di tambahin 1 area lagi di Pramuka..>hahaha

----------


## prasto

Oom Glen, saya support dan ikutan oom.

----------


## edwin

Underground mksdnya apa om? "underground ++"??
 ::

----------


## evomr

gue tinggal di Kayu Putih....   ::

----------


## GAPS

ayo2 dukung

----------


## Rova

ortu di Rawamangun..

----------


## Glenardo

> Underground mksdnya apa om? "underground ++"??



Yang thread resminya udah ga ada om, di apus om Beryl..Ini lagi merintis lagi nih   ::

----------


## Glenardo

> gue tinggal di Kayu Putih....


Lah, kaytu putih kan itu tengah2 antara Kelapa gading n Rawamnagun, jadi masuk dunk...ahhaha

----------


## rvidella

wuah ..... kalo one nite stand sih ... jarang ... kalo TTM sih ada di gading bro ... di kelapa puan IV
 ::

----------


## arungtasik

> atau hanya 1 night stand di kawasan ini, silakan bersilaturahmi bersama.
> 
> Silaken di comment


Kalau yang pernah one night stand di kawasan kelapa gading, mangga besar dan sekitarnya, kayaknya banyak banget deh om glen.   ::   ::   ::   Coba tanya Menkar...   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
>  atau hanya 1 night stand di kawasan ini, silakan bersilaturahmi bersama.
> 
> Silaken di comment
> 
> 
> Kalau yang pernah one night stand di kawasan kelapa gading, mangga besar dan sekitarnya, kayaknya banyak banget deh om glen.      Coba tanya Menkar...


om Tomi, menkar itu yg punya ikan 2 meter yah

----------


## Kokok

wah saya kalau belanja ke MAG, MKG semua di klp gading

----------


## Glenardo

> wuah ..... kalo one nite stand sih ... jarang ... kalo TTM sih ada di gading bro ... di kelapa puan IV



Blok apa Om Dodo? Ane dulu tinggal di sana sekitar 6 tahun lehih di Kelapa Puan III blok ND....

Kuchibeni model apa nih?  ::   Kalo ngdate lwat jalan tembus belakang yah dari Yamaha?   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Glen,
Sebelum dibuka coba koordinasi dulu dengan moderator regional om Beryl kenapa yang sebelumnya hilang, mungkin ada unsur ketidaksengajaan yang membuat forum ini hilanng. Tks

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen,
> Sebelum dibuka coba koordinasi dulu dengan moderator regional om Beryl kenapa yang sebelumnya hilang, mungkin ada unsur ketidaksengajaan yang membuat forum ini hilanng. Tks


Beres om Ajik..

Hahaha...

Underground deh   ::   ::

----------


## dickytob

gw dulu pernah di pramuka sari hehehe
trus pindah ke jl. pemuda 
ikutan absen ahhhhhh

----------


## tosailover

Permisi, newbie numpang nanya nih, boleh ya. Ada yang bisa kasih informasi dealer yang menjual koi impor asli Jepang di daerah Kelapa Gading? Saya lagi mau liat2 KOI sekalian mengusir rasa jenuh hehe, thanks before .

----------


## Glenardo

> Permisi, newbie numpang nanya nih, boleh ya. Ada yang bisa kasih informasi dealer yang menjual koi impor asli Jepang di daerah Kelapa Gading? Saya lagi mau liat2 KOI sekalian mengusir rasa jenuh hehe, thanks before .




KUpikir thread ini sudah tenggelam. Ternyata ada yang ketok ketok lagi..Kemana nih penghuni regional ini..

----------


## tosailover

> KUpikir thread ini sudah tenggelam. Ternyata ada yang ketok ketok lagi..Kemana nih penghuni regional ini..


Gading never sleeps  ::

----------

